
Universal Basic Income as the Social Vaccine of the 21st Century - keithba
https://medium.com/basic-income/universal-basic-income-as-the-social-vaccine-of-the-21st-century-d66dff39073
======
jordanpg
However interesting this idea might be, there is a certain demographic in this
country that juuuust won't.... quite.... be... able to get their arms around
this one.

